# Pigeon has broken off 3-4 tail feathers



## VioletBird (May 27, 2020)

Hi all, 

We have Gertrude, a rescued feral pigeon who had an injured wing but is now generally doing very well- she’s still squeaky (about 2 months old). 

Yesterday morning I gave her anti-mite treatment (permethrin) as we could see feather lice on her. It worked really well in terms of getting them off- but this morning she has pulled off 3 of her tail feathers and 1 is broken. They are not pulled out ‘at the root’ but she has broken about 2 inches off the end. She has done this on exactly the three middle/central tail feathers and left the edges. 

It has also been very hot in London the past 24 hours. 

I have only known birds to break off feathers due to stress but she has seemed absolutely fine- her eating is good, she’s drinking water, her poo is normal. She’s spending her time between wanting cuddles, riding around the house on our shoulders and exploring the best spots to sit. Her tail looks really sad now! 

Has she got stressed out at something? Or is this another kind of behaviour? 

Thanks!


----------



## Marina B (May 5, 2011)

It's possible the feather lice weakened the feathers and it came off when she was grooming herself. So not on purpose. They will grow back, just give it time.


----------

